# vomiting after eating a sock....



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

So about a week and a half ago zero, who is 5 months now, woke me up to him vomiting out a sock he ate. About 2 hours later he vomited out another sock. Then for the next day he would vomit out all his food. We took him to the vet, and the vet gave him an x-ray and said he is clear, but to just not feed him for till the next day. He was ok for a few days, but now the vomiting has returned. Do you think this is still from the sock? His food hasn't really changed... He has a vet appointment tomorow so i will see what he says, but does anyone know about this, and is it definately caused by something else since it has been a week and a half since the sock was ate?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad you have a vet appointment. He could have ate something else. Are you missing anything are his toy intact. My sister had a lab cross along time ago that ate a whole toy rubber duck it was awful. The vet did a barium on her and in her intestine tract you could see the duck. She had surgery it was $$$ that is why I pick up all the dogs toys when I'm not around and try to keep everything else out of their reach. Good luck with our little guy and please keep us posted.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a dog that is 19 months and still eats anything and everything he can put his mouth on. my sugestion is to not leace him alone with anything he could potentially eat and harm himself. the crate is a good place for this. and when you do see him chewing on something that he shouldnt be corect him as soon as you see it


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh that sucks.. I hope he gets better :angel: My dog eats everything too! He has a nasty habbit of tryin to eat Rocks! I spend all this money on Raw hides and chew toys lol


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

thanx for the responses and i will keep yall updated, but yes after that he is being watched very careful at what he is playing with. No more socks on the floor, lol now i gotta actually clean up after myself, lol. As for rocks, zero loves them too, it is rediculous what this breed will try to chew on.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Cook him some Ground Beef and Rice  Its kinda like Chicken Noodle soup when we are sick. I know it doesnt sound like much but it works Wonders for Vomiting Or The Runs  It has Never let me down. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

thanx deuce, it was the first thing i did after he vomited was to boil chicken and put it with rice. He was fine when i did that, but when i put him back on his kibble that is when he started vomiting again. Now the food he is eating is innova puppy which he was on for about a month prior with no problems. Today he sees the vet, but he stopped vomiting so far. Last time i brought him to the vet he vomited all over the waiting room, it was gross.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Vomit in the waitin room :hammer:










LoL J\k


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

hahahah too funny........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So what did you find out? Is Zero doing better?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

ahh thanx for asking, yes zero the hero is just fine. He said he just had a case of garbage gut. He finished his vaccination and put him on heartworm medicine and frontline. The only thing he said was that he wants me to feed him more cause he is too skinny. I dunno i feed what the bag says, maybe i'll bring it up to 3 cups instead of 2. But the vomiting stopped and his x-rays were clean so i am happy.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MarcwithaC said:


> ahh thanx for asking, yes zero the hero is just fine. He said he just had a case of garbage gut. He finished his vaccination and put him on heartworm medicine and frontline. The only thing he said was that he wants me to feed him more cause he is too skinny. I dunno i feed what the bag says, maybe i'll bring it up to 3 cups instead of 2. But the vomiting stopped and his x-rays were clean so i am happy.


Thank goodness. It's crazy the stuff I've caught mine trying to eat.

Deuce, that was nasty in so many ways. But, very funny.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad it was nothing major. Made you could add a little something to his food like eggs or green beans and some treats through out the day instead of increasing his kibble.


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

*Update....*

Holy crap Zero puked up 2 more socks. This is nuts because ever since the first time the house has been completely sock free. We De-socked the damn house. I have no clue where he got it from, but this morning he vomited 2 more socks up. He seems fine now, but I am gonna keep an eye on him and if he keeps vomiting i will take him back to the vet. I have no clue where he got these two, there is no way he can open my drawer up. I need to hire a sock exterminator and walk around in flip flops.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's odd! Sure he didn't make his own stack o socks somewhere on laundry day?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

ha, it is probably what he did......either way the house is definately sock free........He isn't sick at all this time, just back to normal.


----------

